# Chewing on WOOD???



## Paloma (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh my goodness . . .my cat (he's 8 mos old, we've had him a month), in a few seconds, just chewed on our wood blinds and you can SEE his "work"!

I just did not expect that . . .those were really expensive, too, and we don't usually buy anything expensive! They are one of the few improvements we made on this house. 

I guess I have to keep the blinds up all the time, which is going to be really annoying and somewhat pointless in having blinds!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Aw, MAN!! That stinks! Do you have different sized windows or are some of them the same size. Maybe you could atleast swap that blind out for one say, in the bedroom that isn't seen by company, etc...??


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thomas chews on wood. Wood cabinets, my $1000 entertainment center, drawers....

I buy him rawhide chew toys now.


----------



## Paloma (Apr 3, 2007)

AddFran--- that would be great but unfortunately, he chose to do it on THE most $ blinds-- our big picture window and we only have 1 that size.

The current damage isn't horrible, but I am afraid of what is to come! We were sitting right there when all of a sudden I heard crunch, crunch . . .just like that.

Kitty's Mom, are you serious? Wow! I knew dogs did that, but not cats! Do the rawhides keep it at bay?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh dear! Naughty cat!
Nanook had a thing for wood when he was younger. Well, really anything he could chew. Chewd all the corners of my Indian hand painted (God knows what's in that paint! 8O ) armoir. And it's hard wood!! Little stinker. I tried the raw hide too! LOL! But he prefered the wood. 
He grew out of that phase, thank goodness. So, hopefully, you will be able to put your blinds down again, one day.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

FYI - Be careful with rawhide, they can be dangerous for dogs, so I imagine with cats it would be worse.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Unlike dogs, they don't chew rawhide to bits and accidentally swallow it. They just kind of naw on it.

Thomas likes them, Tre does too. It's so funny to see them running around the house with this dog bone in their mouth.  I buy those chew sticks that they have for little dogs. 

They do chew on them...and it may have helped curb the behavior. But mostly I just learned to deal with it. I kept the entertainment center doors shut, examined the cabinets and drawers and decided that I should be able to fix it with wood filler, and I went ahead and let him have the wood handle on the toilet plunger (who cares if that is chewed up!).

Good luck with your little chewer!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

hmm, maybe I'll give the rawhide a try. Cheddar likes to bite stuff, but he doesn't try to eat it... cardboard, plastic, wood, plants... and last night I caught him trying to chew on something ceramic!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

Once you have your kitty broken of the habit, you can probably have the blinds repaired.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Kitty's Mom said:


> Unlike dogs, they don't chew rawhide to bits and accidentally swallow it. They just kind of naw on it.


That makes sense I guess!!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

We just caught Mango the other day chewing on the door frame! I thought when I quit rehabbing squirrels I wouldn't have anymore wood chewers! THey do make cat chew sticks! I forget what they are but Mango will chew and eat them. If I find the manufacturer and name I will post it.


----------



## Paloma (Apr 3, 2007)

Thank you for your responses!

So far, my cat has not done it again, but I am on High Alert :lol: . Thankfully, he is almost always where we are so we know if he's in the living room and can watch him. . . .

zippy96444, it was my Mango that did it, too!


----------

